# nissan sentra 92 1.6l jack up points



## ifoam (Dec 16, 2004)

i have seen that there are some on the slits behind the front tires, but is there a location where i can jack it up from the centerish to put in the jack stands at one time? what about in the back?

pictures are extremly useful!


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

From the back I use the rubber snubber under the car. I don't know wat it is for but it seems to work.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

one good thing about owning a beater is that you dont mind dents in the under body from the jack .......i just use the body seam, if it bends it bends. you can use the front crossmember thing to lift the front end, its the frame piece that goes straight to the back of the car.


----------



## PeaNutB13 (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is a pic,


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

its a lot easier to use the snubber if jacking the end up all at once, make sure you put a block of wood or something under it just in case the jack slips


----------



## ifoam (Dec 16, 2004)

thanks guys!

can i jack the car from the front from the attached picture? it LOOKS soild (the circled area)










thanks!


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

ifoam said:


> thanks guys!
> 
> can i jack the car from the front from the attached picture? it LOOKS soild (the circled area)
> 
> ...


yes, thats the crossmember i was speaking of, its the only point i use to jack up the front of ther car


----------



## ifoam (Dec 16, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> yes, thats the crossmember i was speaking of, its the only point i use to jack up the front of ther car



GREAT! then i can use the jack stands in the factory jack spots.

thank you guys for your help 


also thanks for that picture of where to lift from the back


----------

